# What is your Body Mass Index?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

All you have to know is your height and weight to find out. Check it out.

http://www.fitnessmagazine.com/fitn...tool&cobrandId=ww5&s_kwcid=bmi com|1082127892

Severly Underweight= less than 16.5

Underweight= 16.5 to 18.5

Normal= 18.5 to 25

Overweight= 25 to 30

Obese Class 1= 30 t0 35

Obese Class 2= 35 to 40

Obese Class 3= Over 40

My BMI is 20.83 which is Normal. I'm 5'8.5, 137lbs but used 5'8 cause they don't have the .5 so the BMI would of been a little less if they had it.


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

Height= 6'0"
Weight= 154lbs
BMI= 20.88


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

19

Site says that's right on the margin of "healthy," but I'm basically a toothpick... I could gain 20 lbs. and would feel I'm right where I should be.

Considering I have major problems even finding pants with waist sizes small enough for me, it's hard to imagine too many people out there fall even lower (in the "Underweight" range) on the scale...


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

wow, this makes me feel awful. my BMI is 16.1... BMI isn't the most reliable thing though, especially doing it online without a doctor.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

tigerlilly said:


> BMI isn't the most reliable thing


More like "the most unreliable"


----------



## CircularThinking (May 9, 2009)

Body comp calculators are virtually worthless but it gave me 21, dead center of normal weight.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

24.27

6'6 210-215 depending on how much I eat. I'm skinny as a rail. 

BMI is a bunch of crap.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

23


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I got 20.92


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

18.01, but isn't it supposed to depend on gender and bone structure?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

28.2 at the moment. I gained weight after stopping Wellbutrin, which is useless except as an appetite suppressant.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

coldmorning said:


> 18.01, but isn't it supposed to depend on gender and bone structure?


I've never seen any BMI calculator that differentiates between male & female, though it sure seems like women are built more delicately than men, even if equal in height.

I doubt any woman would have (or want) the bone structure of a man. Even if a woman if 6'0" like me she isn't at all likely to have hands as large as mine, wrists as think, or wear a size 13 men's shoe.


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)

5Feet 8Inches 147pounds = 22.35


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

30.85 due to sitting in front of my pc too much and a bad diet, the last few years on asthma meds hasn't helped either. I've changed my eating habits and have been working out over the last several months, at the rate I'm losing weight I'll have it back to normal before the end of the year.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Toad Licker said:


> 30.85 due to sitting in front of my pc too much and a bad diet, the last few years on asthma meds hasn't helped either. I've changed my eating habits and have been working out over the last several months, at the rate I'm losing weight I'll have it back to normal before the end of the year.


I was in exactly the same boat two years ago. I was out of work, and in front of my computer drinking nothing but soda all day. maybe about 3-4 cans every day, plus whatever snack i could find in the fridge. I'm 5'5 and I ended up weighing 170lbs. I was a real fatso! my clothes didn't fit, my stomach was huge, and my face looked like it had the mumps!

Two years later, I'm back to my regular weight (140lbs) and in my best physical shape since 14yrs old. I've been playing soccer, mostly. But the fat around the stomach is still slightly larger than when I was 140lbs four years ago. It's a bit more difficult to look fit than to weigh fit--especially around the stomach.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I am 23.63 which it says is a healthy weight. But I am skinny so I don't know why I am 23.63 I thought I would be less.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Don't need to look it up online--I found out from a doctor just last week that I'm 18.5 and borderline underweight.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

17.74


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

26

I don't need to calculate my BMI to tell me that I'm a tad overweight. I just have to look down at my stomach, lol.


----------



## Sparks (May 15, 2009)

I use a different type of BMI, called the Bathroom Mirror Index. And it says I could lose 5 pounds... But I'm in good shape otherwise (running, basketball).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

tigerlilly said:


> wow, this makes me feel awful. my BMI is 16.1... BMI isn't the most reliable thing though, especially doing it online without a doctor.


Wow, that's supermodel thin.

I played around with that calculator and for me to get a 16.1 BMI at my height of 6' I'd have to get down to 119 pounds, a weight I haven't seen in the last 25 years or so (of course I was a child back then and not 6').


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

24.39

The BMI has some limitations. For example, if you're muscular or athletic it may show you as overweight because muscle weighs more than fat. But, in general it's reliable.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

27.39

To get right in the middle of the "healthy weight" I would need to be 165 lbs and I would be skeletal. I would have to lose almost 40 lbs.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

dax said:


> I am 23.63 which it says is a healthy weight. But I am skinny so I don't know why I am 23.63 I thought I would be less.


I think in America a lot of people consider overweight to be healthy (it's certainly normal to be overweight in this country) and obese to be overweight. People have told me I'm getting too skinny even though my BMI is 24.39. I've also heard people being told they're too skinny even though they're at a healthy weight. Of course, people in this country are insane, so what are you going to do . .


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

27.32

/oink oink


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Hadron said:


> With respect to the chance of contracting a cardiovascular disease, yes, BMI does not correlate that much with that factor. I think you have a much higher chance of having heart and circulation problems if your waist to hip ratio is quite high. The study for that was done by MONICA (monitoring trends and determinants of cardiovascular disease) i think.
> 
> But really, 16.1 is pretty low... Are you sure you are fine with your weight?


well. i'm not anorexic, if that's what you mean. and no, i'm NOT fine with my weight. i'm actually very self-conscious about it. being "supermodel thin," as ultrashy put it, runs in my family. my sister is like this too, and so are both of my dad's sisters. in 8th grade i was almost hospitalised, and the doctor accused my mom of starving me (which she wasn't). i realise that people who are really thin and out of shape can still have heart problems, which is why i've taken up distance running.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Hadron said:


> Ok, sorry, my bad.
> 
> And no, i wasn't really referring to you when i mentioned heart problems. I was just talking about your point that BMI is not that relevant as a weight indicator. I also realise that weight can largely depend on your genetic make-up, which may actually apply to you. does it?
> 
> Again, sorry, i may have been a bit hasty in my previous post.


lol it's okay, i'm not offended. i'm 5'6" and 100 pounds. my sister is 5'7" and 110. my aunt is 5'7" and 115, and my other aunt is 5'6" and 105, or something like that. we all have the exact same body type, and we all have really fast metabolism. i've been trying to gain weight since i was in like 8th grade, and in the last two and a half years i've gained 30 pounds and 5 inches (in height). and yeah, i think my weight is a result of my genetic make-up.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

Wow, you guys sure are healthy. 

I won't post mine, but let's just say this video perfectly describes my current weight and Body Mass Index. :um


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Sparks said:


> I use a different type of BMI, called the Bathroom Mirror Index.


:lol I like that one. Mine varies from day to day, depending on my mood.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Cerberus said:


> I think in America a lot of people consider overweight to be healthy (it's certainly normal to be overweight in this country) and obese to be overweight.


True, an average-size American today is overweight. I remember a time when a store like Kohl's didn't carry jeans in waist sizes over 38. Today they certainly go higher, probably because they've found that a lot of their potential customers couldn't possibly fit into a 38 or smaller.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Peri said:


> 17.2
> My weight is under 100 lbs right now but I'm about the same height as Napoleon.


Despite the popular myth, Napoleon was average height for a man of his time.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> I've never seen any BMI calculator that differentiates between male & female, though it sure seems like women are built more delicately than men, even if equal in height.
> 
> I doubt any woman would have (or want) the bone structure of a man. Even if a woman if 6'0" like me she isn't at all likely to have hands as large as mine, wrists as think, or wear a size 13 men's shoe.


I am 6'0" and I have giant, monster man hands. My bone structure is anything but delicate. I'm glad my feet are smaller than a men's 13 (women's 9 1/2.) And my man hands look even bigger because I have teeny tiny wrists, which are about the only things teeny on me. :sigh

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 25, 2009)

21.89

I think the idea with BMI was to give a quick, inexpensive way of determining healthy weight ranges not an exact measurement. 

From the CDC Website

How reliable is BMI as an indicator of body fatness?

The correlation between the BMI number and body fatness is fairly strong; however the correlation varies by sex, race, and age. These variations include the following examples: 

* At the same BMI, women tend to have more body fat than men.
* At the same BMI, older people, on average, tend to have more body fat than younger adults.
* Highly trained athletes may have a high BMI because of increased muscularity rather than increased body fatness.

It is also important to remember that BMI is only one factor related to risk for disease. For assessing someone's likelihood of developing overweight- or obesity-related diseases, the National Heart, Lung, and Blood Institute guidelines recommend looking at two other predictors:

* The individual's waist circumference (because abdominal fat is a predictor of risk for obesity-related diseases).
* Other risk factors the individual has for diseases and conditions associated with obesity (for example, high blood pressure or physical inactivity).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

27.62


....but I run 24 miles a week! By looking at me, you'd think I'd need to put on weight. I have actually lost close to 15 pounds of Paxil fat in the last two months.

Even at my most lean, I would be over 25. The only real gauge is body fat percentage.


----------



## Delacroix (Aug 14, 2006)

31.19. Yay, I've got the high score so far!!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

19.46


----------



## tremelo (Oct 29, 2008)

19.2


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

22.6


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

26.63

According to this, I need to lose 10 pounds to get in the healthy range.



millenniumman75 said:


> ....but I run 24 miles a week! By looking at me, you'd think I'd need to put on weight.


Same here. I bicycle 12 miles 4-5 times a week and I'm still overweight. I guess I need to step up my game.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Cerberus said:


> I think in America a lot of people consider overweight to be healthy (it's certainly normal to be overweight in this country) and obese to be overweight. People have told me I'm getting too skinny even though my BMI is 24.39. I've also heard people being told they're too skinny even though they're at a healthy weight. Of course, people in this country are insane, so what are you going to do . .


I'm really really skinny though. Maybe it's my bone structure. I have a small frame I guess. It doesn't matter where I am, work, at a party, in a store, I'm always the smallest guy there.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> I think in America a lot of people consider overweight to be healthy (it's certainly normal to be overweight in this country) and obese to be overweight. People have told me I'm getting too skinny even though my BMI is 24.39. I've also heard people being told they're too skinny even though they're at a healthy weight. Of course, people in this country are insane, so what are you going to do . .


most of the people who say those things are pretty overweight themselves, if not obese. my theory is that they say it to make themselves feel better.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This test really is only a guide though, I will use our rugby players for example.










He is obese according to it. It obviously doesn't take into account for muscle weight which is far more dense than fat weight.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ospi said:


> He is obese according to it. It obviously doesn't take into account for muscle weight which is far more dense than fat weight


I was actually thinking about that the other day. I know some guys who would be over their max weight, but they were built. I guess for those types you would have to take an actual measurement to determine how much fat they have.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

22.31. My bone structure isn't large at all, and I'm quite skinny. I've always been quite strong for my size, so maybe it is down to muscle mass.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Ospi said:


> This test really is only a guide though, I will use our rugby players for example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obese? My build is honestly very similar to this, but his manly chest hair maybe weighing him down.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

34.86

I am the fattest of you all!


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

23.24

I'm 5'0" and 119lbs. I could lose a couple of lbs though. :/


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

tigerlilly said:


> in 8th grade i was almost hospitalised, and the doctor accused my mom of starving me (which she wasn't).


In 8th grade my P.E. teacher called me over to ask me if my parents were trying to starve me to death. A lot of people just won't understand how a person can eat and still be skinny, because it doesn't work that way for them.

I've put on about 20 pounds in the last decade, so I'm 18.09 BMI now and happy with my weight even though my mom still complains I'm too skinny every chance she gets. I think my lowest BMI at my current height would've been 15.2.


----------



## aster (Jun 8, 2009)

height = 5'8"
weight = 104
BMI =15.96

:um just my bone structure i think, i've always been skinny. don't know how much I agree with BMI results.... I'm healthy as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

height=5'11''
weight=163
bmi=22.73
eyebrows=bushy
jaw=angular
forehead=dry
earhair=no?
teeth=bitey
beard potential=maybe
nose=jason schwartzman (don't worry, you'll get used to it)
sign=Aries


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

According to that site my BMI is 19.74.

So I'm at a healthy weight. (Although considering what I eat, I'm not really healthy.)


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

34.72......  i compulsively eat whenever i'm bored, which is a lot. Although i've always been quite a bit stronger than most people i've known, which i like.


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

Cerrada said:


> 23.24
> 
> I'm 5'0" and 119lbs. I could lose a couple of lbs though. :/


Wow, your quite the small lass aren't ya. ^.^


----------



## Weirdo (Jun 24, 2009)

17.54


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

19.54 -- I barely made it !!!! woohoo.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I am 5'11 and 140 lbs. I don't know how much bmi that would be. Probably a bit on the underweight side.


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

35.2 I've got you all beat!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

21.14 here.

5'7" and 135lbs. When I used to work out all the time I stayed around 165lbs. I don't work out really at all anymore, but I stay in shape by walking, push ups, various exercises, etc. I'm still muscular but not as bulky. I actually feel more comfortable like this.


----------



## spar00 (Jun 17, 2009)

Height: 5'4"
Weight: 120lbs.
BMI: 20.6


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

over 40 :um


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ospi said:


> This test really is only a guide though, I will use our rugby players for example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like someone with very low body fat between 5-10 percent, im guessing.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

5'10 138lbs 19.8.

i think for a guy u can't get lower than Michael Jackson's bmi of 16.73.
http://fl1.findlaw.com/news.findlaw.com/hdocs/docs/jacko/mjsb112003booking.jpg


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

6' 1", 165 pounds. BMI = 21.77
I'm skinny but toned. At 33 years old I'm in better physical shape now than when I was 18.



UltraShy said:


> True, an average-size American today is overweight. I remember a time when a store like Kohl's didn't carry jeans in waist sizes over 38. Today they certainly go higher, probably because they've found that a lot of their potential customers couldn't possibly fit into a 38 or smaller.


I often have a difficult time finding jeans in my size, 32" waist with a 34" inseam. I can't stand relaxed fit jeans because they are so baggy and loose on me, so I always buy regular fit. Even a 32" regular fit can be loose on me depending on the brand. There just isn't much of a selection in that size, if they even have them at all.


----------



## jellybelly (May 10, 2009)

Just over 28. It used to be about 35 or more. I still got a way to go before I'm the upper end of "normal" :/


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

18.4 but I don't think I'm underweight.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

5'2" 92-93 lbs I guess...
17 bmi


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

12141439.79 
63436356'1 
13423250lbs


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

17.9
I'm 4'8 and weigh 38.6kg at the moment. I don't feel like I'm that underweight.


----------



## cosmikdebris (Jul 6, 2009)

my BMI is 21.29
I'm only 5'8" and weight 140
I'm currently upping my calories to gain a bit more weight. My ideal wight would be 160-170 with very little fat gain.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Height= 5'10"
Weight= 150
BMI= 21.52

According to this thing, I'm dead center normal. According to a simple google search I just did, I'm 4 sizes smaller than the average American woman. (I'm a size 10ish, the average is apparently 14). Interesting.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> wow, this makes me feel awful. my BMI is 16.1... BMI isn't the most reliable thing though, especially doing it online without a doctor.


Wow, how do you find clothes?? In the kids' section? I'm a size 2 & my BMI is a lot higher.


----------



## catbuddy (Jun 3, 2009)

Height= 5'1"
Weight= 96
BMI= 18.14

=o


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## mike oz (May 17, 2009)

height =6'3
weight =189
bmi= 23.6


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

22.26


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

34.33 which is frusterating because I eat less then most people...for example all I had yesterday was a 50 cent bag of onion rings and a steak and cheese sub. Today it'll just be a 50 cent can of soup and some potatoes. Lack of excersize is part of it, but my bmi was 27ish even back when I did excersize some, which is still considered overweight though not obese. Genes play a role as well possibly even a bigger one, at least in my case. I inherieted my dads horrible genes when it comes to weight. At least I'm not as big as my sister was...she had to get her stomach stapled to stop gaining weight.


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

These aren't 100% accurate because they can not depict the difference between muscle and fat.

But mine is 22.15, 5'9 and 150


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

18.74. Woo I just scrape by as normal. I still feel pretty crappy though.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> height=5'11''
> weight=163
> bmi=22.73
> eyebrows=bushy
> ...


haha


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> haha


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Mines 29.52. Ouch! I'm not happy bout that.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Sloppy Joe said:


> Wow, how do you find clothes?? In the kids' section? I'm a size 2 & my BMI is a lot higher.


i wear a 1, sometimes a 0 if they run small.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

176.5 cm + 84.5 kg = 27. Kinda ironic since many people have made the comment that I'm skinny. Still, I can tell when I take my shirt off that I can stand to lose about 10 kg or so.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

17


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

20


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

5'7''
135 pounds
= BMI of 21.14

But i'm way out of shape still.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

5'10''
145 lbs
20.8


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

height = 6'
weight = 150
bmi = 20.34


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

5'2
110 lbs
20.12


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I had my compulsory company health-check yesterday. They tested my BMI. I scored a 23.

I feel I still need to lose about 10 pounds though.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

This is something I would never tell, but what the heck.. Im fat everyone.. and I feel disgusting, but I cant do much about it right now.

My BMI is 37. (But I have put on more weight (5kgs) since being pregnant eek)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

BMI 23, (i jst guessed my height n weight sssshhh)


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

6'
175 lbs
bmi:23,73 

i need to lose some weight or build some muscle though im out of shape.


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

5'8''

158 LBS.

BMI 24.02

Wow, I'm almost normal!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

17.5


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I haven't been on a scale in about 4 years, so I'm not sure exactly what I weight. I'm guessing somewhere between 155-160, which would put my BMI around 22-23.


----------



## wombat666 (Aug 23, 2009)

19.6

5'9" and 130 lbs on good days.

That means I'm dangerously close to being below a healthy weight... I've been meaning to bulk up lately, I guess this gives me all the more reason to do so...


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Before I started working out: 17.63
Before I started working out right: 20.84
After I gained a lot of mass but before I started cutting the fat: 25.33
Now: 22.69

I look fairly thin, but I've got a little muscle and a bit of a belly.

I don't find bmi nearly as useful as I find this:
http://www.freedieting.com/tools/calorie_calculator.htm

My maintenance calorie requirements: 2490
Fat loss requirements: 1992

(By the way, to those women that think they are too underweight: some of us guys find that attractive.)


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Height: 4'11
Weight: 118
BMI: 23.83


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Aww.....reading all these posts makes me feel fat :-/


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

15.96
Yeesh not very good


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

15.3 right now :um
im 5'1" and my weight changes weekly between 80s-90's. I've always been underweight. I've been trying to eat more lately but I physically cannot. whatever


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

Height: 5'3
Weight: 110
BMI: 19.48


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

24.39


----------



## Greensoap (Aug 30, 2009)

17.18 

5' 8" & 113lbs


----------



## milkyx (Jul 26, 2009)

i remember doing this at school once and i was underweight 
looks like i am again 

Height = 5'5
Weight=110lbs
BMI = 18.3


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I am not going to say before BMI is unreliable.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

22.96

Height: 5'10"
Weight: 160


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

21.76


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

cool, i'm still getting posts here


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

20.5


----------



## devilcry4541 (Sep 8, 2009)

30.68. Obese class 1. But I have six pack abs. lol this chart does not take into account muscle or any type of athletic body.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow am I really the biggest here?  I am completely honest here, I wish I wasnt.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Aw, don't worry about it Aurora. People worry about it too much, shouldn't let it be something that makes you feel bad. 

*hugs*


----------



## sociallyconscious (Mar 27, 2009)

Efsee said:


> 15.3 right now :um
> im 5'1" and my weight changes weekly between 80s-90's. I've always been underweight. I've been trying to eat more lately but I physically cannot. whatever


i know what you mean.
someone from chat just told me my BMI and afterwards said "maybe you should eat some more" and "are you happy with your weight". :mum
i just want people to know that i don't choose to be underweight. i actually eat as much as the average person.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

BMI: 21.97
Height: 6 foot 5
Weight: 13 stone 3 pounds (185 pounds)


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

devilcry4541 said:


> 30.68. Obese class 1. But I have six pack abs. lol this chart does not take into account muscle or any type of athletic body.


No joke. I had a wellness screening at work, was measured at 6-2 / 195 and they told me I should lose weight. There's no distinction between muscle and fat, which makes it worthless.


----------



## untouchable (Sep 11, 2009)

16.82
I didn't show up on the graph....I must not exist.
You can never trust those things anyway.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

5'8"
170lbs
25.85 
I need to lose about 10 pounds and this darn beer belly. Funny i dont even drink beer :blank


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

6'0" 150# 20.3


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

18.88


----------



## leomouse (Dec 1, 2008)

20.8 i'm 5'5 and 125 lbs


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

16.4


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

The website tells me i'm 29.23 (5ft 3 & 165lbs)


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Height = 5'11"
Weigth = 150lbs
BMI = 20.92


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

6'4"
231 pounds
28.12 BMI


----------

